
“This is it.” Alien contact – a Twitter thread - shawndumas
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1088883750857887744.html?refreshed=1548556111
======
dorkwood
I still don't understand what I'm seeing. Was this a choose your own adventure
Twitter thread?

Edit: Yes, it was. This wasn't immediately obvious since the Thread Reader
site strips out all of the polls. Original Twitter thread is here:
[https://twitter.com/vornietom/status/1088883750857887744](https://twitter.com/vornietom/status/1088883750857887744)

------
omni
The Twitter thread format is so awful for this. I saw this on Twitter the day
she wrote it, but she was apparently only half done. The last line I read was
"Nobody is going to believe your first day in the new job story." which
sounded enough like a conclusion that I thought it was over. Went away feeling
totally underwhelmed, and if I read it over again now it's just not going to
be the same.

~~~
RileyJames
Agreed. But viewing this on twitter makes me think, maybe they just discovered
their product haha.

Best Twitter experience, hands down.

------
Jill_the_Pill
Ad for apple products?

